# Blu-ray burner for MacPro



## freaky (Sep 14, 2008)

I am considering purchasing a blu-ray burner for my MacPro. Does anyone know which burners can be used with it? Has anyone here done this before?


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 15, 2008)

Just go to Accelerate Your Macintosh and use their drive search lasso to see if they have any reader reports on Bluray with Macs.


----------



## snipper (Aug 31, 2010)

It's been a while since your post. What model did you choose? Most US stores don't deliver to Europe, or at prices that are not competitive (think of shipping and handling, taxes and what happens if it's DOA and you also have to pay for shipping back again..).

I have been looking around for a Blu-ray burner for years myself. I had the feeling Apple would add it to their store any time when I ordered my 2008 Mac Pro, but didn't want to wait for it. I thought I'd add it later. But Apple didn't come with a Blu-ray drive. Not in 2008, not in 2009 and now it's already September 2010 and I've had it with Jobs and his excuses, delaying and calling Blu-ray a 'bag of hurt'.

Bluray drives and burners are cheap now. If cheap and fast 25 and 50 GB backup disks are what you need, why not one now. I used a LG BH10LS30. It was not hard to install at all, contrary to what some say about aftermarket sata drives.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 1, 2010)

Well I thought OWC because they do list shipping and it does say worldwide shipping.


----------



## snipper (Sep 1, 2010)

I used to buy RAM and such there until one of the hard disks I ordered was DOA. It was part of a combined order, to keep the shipping costs low. However, shipping back the one bad HD on itself was almost as expensive as shipping the package. 

Worst of all, the shipping back almost doubled the price of the HD. So in effect, this HD would become twice as expensive as I bought it for.

A lot of hard disks and other hardware is Dead On Arrival and by law it's the problem of the seller. At least, in Europe it is.

If I buy something from OWC, I expect them to deliver a working product. That's not the same as also having to pay for shipping it back if it happens to be DOA.

They didn't agree and I didn't send it back. Theoretically, it could even be a DOA twice or more and I didn't want to take that risk.

--

Apart from the DOA risk / double shipment costs, shipping from US to Europe is expensive. For example, a Wacom Intuos4 Medium Pen Tablet at Amazon costs $309 today . That *seems* cheaper than the &#8364;310 it costs here ($395). However, shipping & handling adds another $60 and there is another $70 import fees. So in the end this Wacom Medium tablet really costs $440 if I order it from Amazon.com.

Quite a contrast with the cost of ordering hardware from the East. Ordering from China and the like is ofter only a few dollars/euro. Sending it back, from Europe to China on the other hand, is again very expensive..

--

Besides the shipping prices there is the uncertain time of arrival. The same item can take a week, or can take two months to arrive.


----------

